# Polyurea Training Classes?



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Polyurea Training Classes??* 
I thought I would post this in case anyone wanted any information on Polyurea Training Classes. I will be doing the following training classes in the area's below.

Feb. 1st thru 4th in Alpharetta, GA. at the Hanson Group. For more info go to www.pda-online.org 

Feb. 21st thru 25th in Anchorage, AK. For more info go to www.specialty-products.com This class also trains for Spray Foam Applications as well.

March 8th thru 11th in Santa Fe Springs CA. at Diamond Liners Facility. For more info go to www.pda-online.org

March 14th thru 18th in Lakewood, WA. For more info go to www.specialty-products.com This class also trains for Spray Foam Applications as well.

That is the schedule for now. If anyone has any interest just go to the web sites and check it out. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Daekine (Mar 1, 2011)

well if you did i class in ct i would definatly go i love to poly i would love even more to profect it. I would recomend people to go to this if there in the area and take full advantage of this kind of training! I think it awesome what your doing to man :thumbsup:


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Sir!! I will mention it to your local salesman for SPI and see if we can get up an interest list for the Northeast area for a class.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Just finished up the PDA Polyurea applicator class today and it has been a great week. Eleven students, five of which came from other countries and had five in the class that had never sprayed before. Everyone had a great time and seemed to learn a lot. Looking forward to the PDA annual conference in New Orleans in April. Hope to see ya there!!

Next class is in Lakewood, WA. next week at SPI for there applicator course for Spray Foam and Polyurea.


----------

